

Meeting Eric Schmidt and Insights about Scaling a Start-up - roee
http://modern-products.tumblr.com/post/26620589812/meeting-eric-schmidt-and-insights-about-scaling-a

======
lifeisstillgood
Ok, Eric Schmidt arrives and asks a super-smart question, about what makes
this start up special.

The guy fluffs it, giving some pedestrian generic answer - then 15 mins later
realises the real, best answer to Eric. he does not chase after Schmidt down
the hall, instead he writes this post.

Ok, I have got this far, you are a cool startup, Eric Schmidt is an investor
and you just dropped the ball. So hit me now with it - I really want to read
the next paragraph - tell me what you wish you had said to Eric Schmidt.

>>> but I won't write that here, instead let me talk about

Nooooo! Write it. You built up to it. It's your secret sauce. It's what
everyone here wants to know about.

Please please please rewrite the damn post with your great insight. I don't
want more generic obvious analysis of how great dropbox and google are

This was your undo blog post, the one after fluffing it in front of Schmidt.
Speak with your voice - tell me what is deep in your startups soul, I want to
know and I promise I am not going to copy you

Give me an honest voice.

